# Do you always match your jewelry to your handbag's hardware?



## xtiffanyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Just curious




. I'm thinking of buying this Juicy bag...as you can see it looks silverish/gray but has gold hardware. I was trying to figure out what kind of jewelry I'd wear with it and couldn't come to a conclusion.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 30, 2009)

I think gold jewelry would look the nicest with that to match the gold attatchments on it. Maybe just a simple necklace and some bangles or something...

That bag is really cute btw





I don't match my jewelry and my bag, just cos I'm much more mix and match when it comes to what I wear.


----------



## fawp (Jan 30, 2009)

Not intentionally but I almost always choose handbags, belts, and accessories with silver hardware because I only wear jewelry made of white metals. I've just never really cared for gold.


----------



## Karren (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope... I don't have that many bags... lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 31, 2009)

not really, i tend to even mix and match colors on me like gold earing but a silver braclet

i think if there is just a tiny bit of hardware on the bag it is no big deal but with a bag like the juicy one where your attention is drawn to the hardware you should try to match it if it is going to be a large statement piece of jewlery


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not intentionally but I almost always choose handbags, belts, and accessories with silver hardware because I only wear jewelry made of white metals. I've just never really cared for gold. I agree 100%. But for that bag, I'd hafta rock some yellow gold. It'll really play it up nice.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with the others, gold would go best with the bag. And it is a really cute bag!


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd match this bag with gold jewellery... or pearls maybe..? LOVE that bag!!!


----------



## William (May 15, 2009)

Nice bag. It is new think.


----------



## kit_kat (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess GOLD accessories will do for your new bag.. But, you can try mixing it with white gold/silver, it might look cute. Anyway, what matters most is how well you carry your new bag.. =)


----------



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

I mix and match.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 9, 2009)

i usually math my bag with my clothes.. and i usually wear a silver necklace. and that basiclly goes with everything XD


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it depends on personal preference, if you are a gold jewelry type of a person, or vice versa. For your purse I think both silver and gold will be okay since the metal is gold but the purse is a silverish grey color. Also, I think it's super trendy to mix-n-match anyway! I love the bag, I hope you got it!


----------

